# Fleece Chewing



## Ainsleys_mommy (Mar 3, 2014)

I have two rabbits who destroy their fleece, and two that barely nibble at it. I know it isn't good for them to eat their fleece like that, but I have to have something in the bottom of the cage because it is a slick bottom and they can't get traction. I don't want them getting splayed legs. Does anyone have another suggestion of what I can use? I initially started using it because I could wash it (I can't really afford bedding every week) and because they're being litter box trained. I can't think of anything else except for bedding that's safe for them.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 3, 2014)

How about an old bedsheet, or carpet squares? I once toyed with the idea of sewing together old clothes to make a cheap (free!) washable bedding, but decided I didn't have the time to wash and dry their bedding 3 times a week, so now I use puppy pee pads. They're fairly cheap if bought in bulk, certainly much cheaper than pet bedding.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Mar 3, 2014)

They will still chew up sheets and carpet though, and it seems like carpet or puppy pads would be worse for them to eat than fleece, isn't it?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a rough linoleum as the base of Sophie's cage. She doesn't slip on it, yet it's durable and washable. It's a solid piece of Lino, not the peel n stick tiles. She isn't able to chew it at all because it's glued down and I have a plywood edge built around it.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 3, 2014)

Ainsleys_mommy said:


> They will still chew up sheets and carpet though, and it seems like carpet or puppy pads would be worse for them to eat than fleece, isn't it?



Nylon/polyester/acrylic bedsheets are made of long interwoven plastics-based strands which makes them very durable and hole resistant, especially compared to fleece which is just enmeshed fibres that can be easily pulled apart by a chewy bunny. But you're right it would not hold up for long against a particularly determined bunny.

As for carpet, I meant those tightly-looped, practically solid ground types, similar to what you get in the backs of vans/MPVs. Those would be much harder to pull up and chew than a typical loose-looped plush house carpet.

Disposable puppy pads are of course easy to destroy, but I've found that my bunnies, who have demolished 2 pet beds, 1 throw, 1 fleece, and 1 blanket tunnel, just don't seem to have any interest in chewing on them. Maybe it's too thin, maybe the plastic sheet sides don't taste very good...but it's the one thing I've put in the cage that doesn't have teeth marks all over it!

Textured linoleum as mentioned above would also work very well, provided you don't mind the constant soft clacking of bunny nails. (My hubby did  )

Either way, these are just suggestions I'm throwing out, it's what works for you that matters. Good luck!


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, I have some puppy pads lying about. I'll try them on Wednesday when I'm at home to monitor them. Kevin is my most determined chewer. Will it still give him traction though, considering that the back is plastic?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmm, good question. In my setup the pads are strategically held down by something, be it litterbox, toys, or food bowls. I have one pad by the entrance that's not held down and it does get moved around a tiny bit, but in my opinion provides plenty of traction for walking (maaaybe not running/jumping) bunnies.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

You could always just put down some cardboard. It would give better traction than what they have now, can safely be chewed by buns, inexpensive if not free to get and simply throw it away if they soil it.


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmm... Cardboard is a thought. I work at a pet store, so I can get it easily LOL.


----------

